# Is the 738 better than the LCP?



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

No doubt the Ruger is a fine little mouse gun and perfect for deep concealment. But I am sold on the little Taurus 738 380.

May I tell you why?

I am glad you asked!!! LOL!

I shot a friend of mine's Ruger. But the Taurus has a last shot fired slide hold back, and

The trigger is phenomenal when compared to the little Ruger.

Now the Ruger costs more and probably will be worth more long term no doubt. But the little Taurus has sold me just because of those two options.

If all things were equal, I would say the Taurus beats out the Ruger for me.

My thoughts!!

Yours?

"That is all!"


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd go with the Ruger. Taurus is hit/miss, and when you miss...well. 

Have a look at the Glock 26, XD or the M&P 9c. Light years ahead of either the Ruger or Taurus.

If you want a good .380, look at the Glock 42.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I have had two LCP's in the past, but I could not shoot either of them worth a crap! :smt076 My wife bought me the PT738, as a Christmas gift, and so far it is doing great. I can shoot this little pistol better than I could shoot the Ruger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's called slide lock.

I also considered the Taurus several years ago when thinking about replacing my Kel-Tec P3AT but went with the Ruger LCP instead. If the Taurus fits your wants, needs, and requirements then go with it.


----------



## Ookami86 (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know about the LCP but the Taurus is surprisimgly accurate for the size. It receives great reviews and is made in the US as aopposed to Brazil, but mags are very difficult to find right now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Taurus's quality control has developed a poor reputation.
I've read sufficient complaints to believe that buying one is somewhat like a craps-shoot: I devolves to your personal luck.

Taurus is known for creative thinking and intriguing ideas, but also for their poor execution of those innovative concepts.
Thus, although I would like to buy a couple of different Taurus pistols, I tend to steer my longings away from them.

But, as is said in car commercials, "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## UncleB (Dec 22, 2014)

Just bought a used one (A model) with Crimson trace and have had none of the reported jamming problems with several types of ammo using both the 6 and 10 round magazines. Recoil is strong as expected but acceptable with an extension on the mag and it still fits in the pocket easily.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Taurus come a long way no doubt. The 700 series are very good and reliable guns if, well if they could deliver clips for the gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I ran three more magazines through my 738 this morning, and had no problems. I also shot this G2, that I just bought two days ago:

This gun shot well. I had two FTF out of 100 rounds. It was with the standard Remington 115 grain FMJ. This gun definitely likes "hotter" ammo. I ran 50 rounds of self-defensive ammo through it, without any issues. You could tell the gun ran better with the hotter ammo.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

I run 95grain in mine, never had a problem, but one minor hick-up that being with someone with larger hands you tend to have to work around the grip. Bought for the wife as her EDC but I am a bit jealous as I am addicted to it, it reminds me of when I was younger and had those little Bond guns to play with. I'd be more addicted if some gun manufacturer came out with a pocket pistol in 9 or 45 with a larger capacity, or a double stack. But I guess that defeats the purpose.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

XD Mod.2 is a double stack...... 9mm, & .40 sub-compact have 3" barrels ..... .45 sub-compact has a 3.3" barrel


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

my personal experience with both brands, I'd take any Ruger over a Taurus any time. I've had mechanical problems with Taurus, and I don't like their warranty repair service. I've not had any mechanical problems with Ruger and currently own 5 of them. Personally the LCP is too small but when it's my only carry option, it's in my pocket.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I chose the 738 over the LCP because of the slide lock (LCP does not have and 738 does) and 738's much smoother trigger pull. I have not had any issues with mine YET! I'm still putting mine through the break-in 250 round period. I do think that later samples of the 738 are a much better bet as they have probably gotten most of the bugs out of the manufactured version.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2013/05/jeremy-s/gun-review-taurus-738-tcp/


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I just shoot the 738 better...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If Taurus would change their name and hire an honest quality control inspector, they could probably compete with anyone. But that has been true for at least 20 years, and nothing has changed.

The only thing Ruger has over them, with regard to semi-autos at least, is that they back their products with the reputation they built building great single action revolvers. Instead of hiding behind a guarantee with a lot of small print, they issue recalls when a '***** in their armor' reveals itself, and they pay the shipping and offer gifts to compensate for the inconvenience. They deliver on their promise of quality, most of the time, and consumers reward them by not badmouthing them for the next 20 years.

I have the LCP, and it is simply adequate. It's a .380 mouse gun with limited utility, like any .380 mouse gun. It always shoots when the trigger is pulled, and I don't expect much from it.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I was checking out one of the newer *Ruber* LCP's, the one with the red trigger with the holes in it, much improved trigger. I'm lucky in that my TCP runs fine after 500+ or so rounds so I feel confident carrying it. If I were buying now I think I would go with the Ruger because of the improved trigger and more precision feel.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You're doing it again:



Greybeard said:


> I was checking out one of the newer *Ruber* LCP's...[emphasis added]


Trouble is, you can't use it except at a carnival, and only after someone yells, "Hey, Rube(r)!" :yawinkle: :smt083


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Ruber doesn't make pistols??????.........lol


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Greybeard said:


> Ruber doesn't make pistols??????.........lol


Ha LOL...
True, Ruber makes no Pistols but every gun manufacturer makes now Rubber pistols.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CharlieW said:


> I just shoot the 738 better...


Me too. I have not had the chance to shoot the "enhanced" LCP yet though.


----------



## leadfoot44 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My first post on this forum. It's interesting to me that in the posts here, no one mentioned the take-down/disassembly pin coming out easily, which I've seen mentioned many times other places.

I just bought a 738 TPC - only did the FFL transfer Tuesday afternoon, so I haven't fired it yet, although I eagerly dry-fired it to check out that trigger that I'd read so much about!

Only after I bought it (and bought an extra magazine for it) did I start seeing posts about only some magazines working properly (as in having to give the factory your pistol's serial number so they'd know which one to send you, fer gawd's sake!), and the take-down pin coming out too easily.

I welcome your thoughts!


----------

